
TensorFuse – Common interface for Theano, CGT, and TensorFlow - dementrock
https://github.com/dementrock/tensorfuse
======
wodenokoto
It would have been cool if they posted benchmarks to the different interfaces.

But for people wondering, it appears to be a Theano API for interfacing with
Tensorflow, and a few other tensor/deep learning libraries.

Pretty cool idea.

------
dancsi
Keras ([http://keras.io](http://keras.io)) is a similar library, although only
for TensorFlow and Theano...

~~~
shmel
Keras is a very high-level library compare to tensorfuse. Tensorfuse is
primarily built to easy migration from theano to something else.

~~~
Smerity
Keras has a low-level compatibility library[1] (`from keras import backend as
K`) that people have reported as useful independently. The interface offered
by K[2] seems quite similar to that of TensorFuse[3] As the K backend is used
for Keras, it also offers proof that K can be used for sizable and complex
projects, plus can take advantage of pre-existing testing for Keras.

Whilst I love the idea of CGT, it has not yet taken off. I'd be far more
interested in seeing a Neon[4] backend considering it has the fastest
performance across the board on existing hardware and they're planning to
release their own hardware soon.

[1]: [http://keras.io/backend/](http://keras.io/backend/)

[2]:
[https://github.com/fchollet/keras/blob/master/keras/backend/...](https://github.com/fchollet/keras/blob/master/keras/backend/tensorflow_backend.py)

[3]:
[https://github.com/dementrock/tensorfuse/tree/master/tensorf...](https://github.com/dementrock/tensorfuse/tree/master/tensorfuse/backend/tensorflow/tensor)

[4]:
[https://github.com/NervanaSystems/neon](https://github.com/NervanaSystems/neon)

Edit: Incorrectly thought TensorFuse didn't support RNNs, thanks dementrock!
Also excited that Lasagne has someone working on being backend independent!

~~~
dementrock
Actually TensorFuse does support RNN by porting a subset of scan to
TensorFlow. I've been using it to port Lasagne to support TensorFlow:
[https://github.com/dementrock/Lasagne-
tf](https://github.com/dementrock/Lasagne-tf). The examples/recurrent.py there
actually works.

Good suggestion on Neon!

------
mrdrozdov
JQuery for scientific frameworks?

